# Wip fws



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I thought that I would give everyone a peek at one of my current projects. I'm attempting to made the Farmer's Wife Quilt and I got 6 blocks done so far. I'm attempting to do this with what scraps that I have on hand. :bouncy: I'm doing this on another board. We started on March 4th and every Monday we get a new random block that is posted. It's kind of fun to see what our Monday Mystery block is. 


I've asked for the book and lots of scraps for Mother's Day and I'm crossing my fingers that I get one or the other but both would be oh so much better. ound: :bow: 


So I'm right now I'm working from copies but I'm almost half way through that batch. :indif:


But on this quilt, I'm challenging myself with my "3 Brown Bag" theory. Okay  so what is the "3 Brown Bag" you ask?

All fabrics scraps are sorted into 3 large grocery bags and marked as such.

From there I play "Blind Man's Draw" once I determined what combo of light, meduim, dark in the block. What I do is what fabric is "drawn" out of the bag and I have to use them. No Peeking or No Tradies. Have to use what is pulled no matter what.  Sometimes it works.... other not so much. But so far I have 6 of the blocks done now. I have done 3 blocks on two different days.


So far I have from Left top to bottom Right:
# 4 - Basketweave
# 33 - Farmer's Puzzle
# 41 - Friendship Star
# 56 - Maple Leaf
# 58 - Mother's Dream
# 109 - Windows


One of the other reasons to be working on these is we have had another episode (the 2nd week long visit since Jan.) with Steve going into the hospital again. This time he was sent home with oxygen & Bi-Pap machine. He is on the O2 24/7 now and we have been making some drastic life changes and lots of doctor visits to specialist of different kinds. So many things have changed....thank goodness for quilting & stitchery to help me through this. 

Well I'm off to do the dishes and to do some other chores.

Toodles,
RHT


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

What a cool idea! That is a great way to work your scraps into projects. Personally, i love your blocks. Prayers for best outcomes on all Dr visits.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It's a great method, but it has to be harder to do with making different blocks. I think they look great and will make a really nice sampler quilt!

I've done it with strips, otherwise I try to co-odinate too much. I'm going to do it with the next quilt I want to make.

I hope things get calmed down for you and I agree wholeheartedly, thank goodness for quilting! It's my sanity saver.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice blocks. I love bear claw/maple leaf. 

I don't think I could ever do that. I'd keep reaching into the bag for the perfect match. I need to lighten up.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I esp like maple leaf. I am currently working on scrap maple leaf. I bought some w/w but all the other are from scraps. I think I have enough to do every leaf a different color.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I LOVE them! They are just perfect and scrappy enough! I love scrappy quilts though. Nothing makes me want to snuggle up more than a scrappy quilt.....somehow to me it just speaks of love and time put into it. Color co-ordinated quilts are nice, there are some beautiful ones, but they don't speak to me like the scrappies do. 
My problem is changing my mind on what I think are neutrals halfway thru a project.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

_Wow look at all the kind comments that Y'all left for me. It's nice to be able show you all what I'm trying to do. Thsi should be interesting as I was told some of these blocks are done using the paper piecing technique -- which is something I've not tryed yet. And without directions more the challenge I guess._

_I'll be sure to share more as I go along. _

_Happy Easter,_
_RHT_


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures - I love looking at all of them!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Love those. I got the book for Christmas 2011. Trying to decide if I could do it all in reds. I have tons of red fabrics because when friends and family travel and go to quilt shops they buy me a red fat quarter.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

_Country .... I 've seen it done in Red & Whites and Blue & Whites. They were both stunning. So yes it lends nicely to two color quilts._

_ _
_RHT_


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, Farmer's wife is so on my to do list..when I get caught up on some of my other projects! LOVE how this is turning out!!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

_Okay I know that it's been FOREVER since I posted anything about these blocks. I now have another six blocks that I've done over the last 2 days and thought I would share them with ya. _
_ I have made 3 blocks on Tuesday:_
_#1 - Attic Windows_
_#2 - Autumn Tints_
_#3 - Box_
_ On Wednesday I made 3 more:_
_#111 - Wrench_
_#72 - Railroad_
_#68 - Postage Stamp_
_Enjoy the Eye candy Y'all. :gaptooth:_

_RHT_


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

These are beautiful!


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice idea.
Is what you call 'wrench' also called 'shoofly' by anyone??


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

RedHeadedTricia said:


> _Wow look at all the kind comments that Y'all left for me. It's nice to be able show you all what I'm trying to do. Thsi should be interesting as I was told some of these blocks are done using the paper piecing technique -- which is something I've not tryed yet. And without directions more the challenge I guess._
> 
> _I'll be sure to share more as I go along. _
> 
> ...


Pick up a copy of this DVD. It's very good, especially if you are a visual learner. 

http://www.connectingthreads.com/books/Carol_Doak_Teaches_You_to_Paper_Piece_DVD__D90134.html


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS RHT! I was so interested to see that you are doing the Farmer's Wife blocks. This quilt has to be a bigger challenge than I can do, but niece Kathy is now quilting hers. You can see entries in her blog here

The quilt top and quilting the border
http://carpelanam.blogspot.com/2013/10/crossing-rubicon.html

Quilting the triangle and sashing
http://carpelanam.blogspot.com/2013/10/wip-wednesday-yarn-along.html


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

These are GREAT!!! Execellent job!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello Y'all!! 
I have some more FWS eye candy for everyone.

In this picture we have #6 - Big Dipper, #19 - Checkerboard and #9 B -Box, I have decided to make it King size and would need another 34 blocks beyond the 111 in the orginial queen size pattern. So I have 3 of the 34 additional blocks. You can see the other Box block in post #12. Even though they are the same block - they both have a totally different looks to them. 

I'm going to working on them some more this next week and will have more eye candy for ya then.

Toodles,
RHT


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm a little further behind. I have the book.....that's all the further I have gotten. I'm "pacing myself" LOLOLOL


----------

